# Estação Alhos Vedros - Oregon Scientific WMR968



## lsalvador (2 Dez 2007 às 11:58)

Bem como pedido , aqui ficam algumas fotos da minha estação.

















No site onde os dados vão ficar disponiveis, vou colocar mais fotos.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Dez 2007 às 10:44)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Boas,


*@Mário Barros* devias redimensionar a tua foto para, 800x600  porque assim temos que andar aqui a dançar (scrool lateral) devido ao tamanho da imagem 


*@lsalvador* tenho a impressão que esse anemómetro deveria subir um pouco (50, 60cm) no mastro


----------



## lsalvador (3 Dez 2007 às 10:56)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Subir tanto vai ser dificil, talvez o consiga afastar uns 30 cm para o lado e elevar uns 20cm. A ver vamos no fim de semana se consigo acertar aquilo.

Este mes é o mes dos testes.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Dez 2007 às 15:25)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Bem pessoal,

O meu site levou um grande avanço e tem dados on-line, alguns deles são actualizados a cada 5 segundos, outros a cada 60 segundos e outros a 300 segundos.

Quem quiser dar uma vista de olhos, pode ir até

Alhos-Vedros

Fiquem bem.


----------

